# Bilder aus Google-Suche auslesen



## dizzlwizzl (18. Dezember 2004)

Hallo.
Also zuerst mal möchte ich mich entschuldigen, falls es zu diesem Thema bereits ein Thread gab. Habe allerdings nichts gefunden.(Was vielleicht auch daran liegt, dass ich nicht mal genau sagen kann was ich suche.)

Also ist es möglich Einen Begriff bei Google (Oder einer anderen Bildersuchmaschine) einzugeben, und die von ihr gelieferten Bilder dann auszulesen und weiterzuverarbeiten

Wenn ja könnte mir dann einer sagen wie das geht

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## p-mania (19. Dezember 2004)

Hi dizzlwizzl,
ich verstehe deine frage nicht 100%tig, aber wenn ich dich ansatzweise verstanden habe , j man kann die Bilder speichern. Dazu mußt du das Bild in Original größe anzeigen lassen, dan mit der Maus über das Bild fahren und die rechte Maustaste drücken. dann Grafik speichern unter... und fertig. Wenn ich dich jetzt aber falsch verstanden habe meld dich noch mal.   

Gruß P


----------



## Sven Mintel (19. Dezember 2004)

Du kannst entweder mit einer serverseitigen Sprache die entsprechende Trefferseite von Google parsen(also deren Quelltext auf die gelieferten Treffer hin untersuchen)....
...oder  Google-API einsetzen... auch das setzt eine serverseitige Sprache, wie bspw. PHP vorraus.

Mit HTML-Mitteln ist das nicht möglich.


----------



## dizzlwizzl (19. Dezember 2004)

Danke für die Antworten.
Also sorry aber ich will das ganze natürlich automatisch machen.
Quasi ein programm schreiben, dass z.b die ersten 20 Bilder ausliesst, und z.b. eine Farbskala erstellt, die die Farben der Bilder wiederspiegelt; oder die bilder als solche stliliesiert und dann wiedergibt.
Also wenn ich das mit der Google API richtig verstanden habe kann ich damit nicht die Bildersuche ansprechen.
Das das mit PhP möglich wäre habe ich mir auch gedacht...und ich kann auch ein wenig php......
hat jemand vielleicht einen tipp wo ich mehr über dieses Thema erfahren könnte...
Ich stell mir das so vor: Ich könnte ja im prinzip eine suchabfrage(also normale Webseitensuche) machen, und mir die ersten 4 ergebnisse in vier Frames anzeigen lassen.
Das müsste doch dann auch mit den Bildern gehen?(und optimalerweise nicht mit den Thumbs sondern dem bild in originalgrösse......?

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## Sven Mintel (19. Dezember 2004)

Und womit willst du *eine Farbskala erstellen, die die Farben der Bilder wiederspiegelt; *?
Dazu brauchst du ja erstmal ein Programm, was die Grafiken analysieren kann.


----------



## dizzlwizzl (19. Dezember 2004)

hi als das mit der Frabskala war erst mal nur so ein Gedanke..
aber die idee ist erst mal die bilder auszulesen, und sie dann evtl. in andere progs füttern oder auch nicht..


----------

